# Probiotics



## 1x2be (Jan 19, 2009)

I apologize if this topic has already been discussed but has anyone tried a probiotic to help with their IBS symptoms? I am thinking of getting this supplement but was interested in whether or not anyone has had much success with them. Currently I have IBS-D which comes on without any known cause it seems. One day I can be fine eating various foods and the next time I get horrible cramping pain and have to find the bathroom ASAP! I have such anxiety getting into a car that I avoid going places with friends out of fear of having to use the bathroom. The pain sometimes is unbearable and is only relieved by going to the bathroom. I can't stay the "not knowing" that is involved with IBS-D. It limits my decisions and pisses me off because of it. I didn't have these problems at such a magnitude until I had my gall bladder removed in '04. It has progressively gotten worse until I just don't know what to do anymore.If you have used probiotics, please tell me your experience and what you have been using. I am following Linda's calcium advice and it works most of the time but I thought I would add something more.Thanks to all who respond.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have just begun my second week on a new (to me) but expensive probiotic.After trying just about every brand my health food store and even the grocery store with minimal results, I am slightly encouraged by Align-actually I discovered this BB on the Align website. I didn't know what I was going thru was a form of IBS.I detailed my saga in another post, but basically my issues were brought on due to an 'e coli' bacterial infection of my urinary tract and eventually kidneys were involved. I was put on some strong antibiotics which killed all the good bugs in my gut.Because e coli is difficult to cure, I've been off and on antibiotics, including a 4 day hospital stay for IV antibiotics, for about 6 months now. I had tried so many different solutions and was carrying Imodium, Gas-x and Beano around with me, afraid to eat anything-basically living on bananas, peanut butter and english muffins because everything upset my stomach.My naturopath gave me a sample of Align and so far it seems to be helping with the Diarrhea and gas-and I have hopes that I will be able to get the gut back to normal after a full course..whatever that is.This stuff is expensive (I am on social security so I pinch pennies). The OTC pills are about a buck a day.However, apparently Costco sells a 6 week supply for $40. so when my trial package runs out I'm going have my daughter pick up a box there.This IBS is really a miserable thing to deal with, especially after months of fighting e coli, a kidney infection, kidney stones and the like.Good luck on your search for the right probiotic.As I mentioned in another post-I have begun to think that IBS is an individual systemic thing and each body responds its own way-so what didn't work for me might work for you. I tried so many other probiotic supps without success so I am happy to be getting some results from this one.Ruthie


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

RuthieExcelent! i am glad teh align is working for you. how long did it take before you started to see some results?1x2beHere is some guidelins for probiotics. the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.The Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 are showing very good results consistently for IBS and there is also emerging studies that may show it does good things for SIBO as well, teh Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V seems to get on very well with women for reasons as yet unknown (although i am hatching a theory or two!)if you can, try and avoid supermarket own brand probiotics and get them from a good healthfood store. if they are astronomically expensive, your probably paying for the name of the brand rather than anything else, so check the strains and ingredients against other brands so you dont spend more than you have to. personally i think all probiotucs should be free for all.CHeersIan


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

litlbear51 said:


> I use a probiotic that I love and it works. I use the Qivana system - found at www.qivanaforlife.com. I have had IBS for over 12 years, and I have gone to physicians who love to tell me it is all in my head. I have tried to target the food that gives me the symptoms, but it depends!! One week it would be salad, another week fruit - then when I eat healthy, it could be that. I had cramping, bloating, diarrhea, and pain that would last 6-8 hours. As I got older into my 40's it got worse, and 2 months ago I was having the pains every week - and I was tired of it. A friend had me try Qivana Probiotic for one week, and it worked. It has been 2 months, not one symptom. I have tested foods, nothing. The things I knew that would erupt my colon, chicken wings, any spicy food, beer, and not one symptom - I am amazed and I will never stop taking it. I wanted to know how this one worked and not the others I had tried, and it is because it delivers the entire 1 billion good bacteria to the large intestine - it does not weaken by stomach acid or time on the shelves - it is patented by a Triosphere technology - so the company guarantee's that you have the entire dose delivered to your large intestine. My first 4-5 days I waited for the explosion - but to my surprise, my bowels were normal - I am truly amazed. You should try it!


I went to their website and I dont see where I can purchase this? Just info on becoming a seller of it...where did you get it? Or do you sell it?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

D tends to wash out the beneficial bacteria that is needed for good health..........replacing them is a good idea..........it can only help........i've been taking them for quiet awhile......they r needed & when u don't have enough, that in itself can cause diarrhea...........candida can b a reason, so work on that............not a simple thing to do..........i am increasing serotonin, naturally.........it's a natural relaxer & u need more under stress..........it has been a godsend!!!!!! many other benefits...........i am using the calcium thing, too..........i've found a cheaper calcium supplement.........it's from NOW....calcium carbonate powder..........i mix about 1/2tsp in water & drink, u get it really fast this way & a whole lot cheaper...........don't have to wait for ur body to break it down......oh, about serotonin..........if u make too much, u r sleepy, which is great for night time..........but when u have enough, things don't irritate u so much & u can handle stress so much easier........ur mind is clear & u can think better.........just to name a few..............


----------



## Hilda (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been taking Tumbiotix for a couple of months now, i've had ibs for about 10 years pretty much constant diarrhoea, same sort of worried as you, my life revolves around where the nearest toilet is! anyway they have really really helped, i'm still going quite a bit but its not diarrhoea which makes it much more manageable and i'm not getting any nausea or other sypmtoms after eating. would definately recommend giving them a try, i've never found anything else that has helped.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Trust in the bactreia! Ian


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

I have tried just about every probiotic on the market, i have been using Align on and off for about a year now and i do notice a considerable difference from using the Align. It is also doctor recommended and backed by medical research. Some of the other probiotics in the health food store are not backed by any medical research. My doctor gives me about a months worth for free every time i see him. Most gastrologists have samples of this stuff that they get for free. You might wanna ask your doctor if they have any samples that you can try and see if it works before you go out and buy it yourself. Its only about $1 a pill if you do have to buy it. And you only need to use it for about a month before you will see any results. Then you can gradually get off it and only take it when you notice your IBS acting up.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I am taking a probiotic with Lactobacillus casei DG. It's working really good and you can see the results after a few days!


----------



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

I have IBS-D, main problem is gas. I currently use 3 probiotics:1. LYO-SAN Acidophilus & Yogurt Capsules (contais Lactobacillus acidophilus)2. Natures way Primadophilus original (contains Lactobacillus acidophilus AND lactobacillus rhamnosus)3. Biogaia Probiotic Chewable Tablets (contains Lactobacillus reuteri).These are the only products that has worked for me, however they help a lot. Other probiotics contining Bifidobacter bacteria or fructologisaccharides (FOS) make me a hell of a lot worse. So if you have already tried probiotics and they didn't help ... try one of the above products.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

When you talk about probiotics, are you referring to the little drinks you can get in the supermarkets or the tablet forms? Has anyone had any success with the yogurt drinks? Because I bought some in Tesco the other day and I plan to start them tomorrow as I will hav three clear days before I have another shift in work, therefore i'll hopefully avoid any adverse reactions whilst at work!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiSUpermarket ones are ok but if you really want to give probiotics a go try a good quality powdered or capsula brand from a health food store as they cannot be affected by breakdown in teh chain of refridgeration thus ensuring more of a shelf stable bacterial count, not to mention more bacteria in terms of numbers. cheersIan.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry i forgot to add that i would be EXTREMELY surprised if you experianced and HERX reaction what so ever from something like actimel or activia, there just isnt enough bacteria in there to effect an herx.cheersIan


----------



## AM Ferraris (Aug 5, 2009)

I have lactose intolerace so yogurt is out of the question. I have been taking Align for six weeks and have seen a huge difference. I do recommend taking it before going to bed or at least some time in the evening. I do sometimes get a bit of odorless gas. I had to take it for a couple of weeks to notice that I didn't have as much bloating, pain, or gas during the day.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've used probiotics without much success (unfortunately)... I was actually diagnosed with SIBO about 3 months ago and took antibiotics (which cured that problem). During and after the antibiotics I started using probiotics (and eating yogurt, which I have always done) and now when I eat any yogurt or take probiotics I get terrible bloating and cramps. I'm not sure why this is, since I have used these things in the past with no issues. Ever since getting rid of the bacterial overgrowth I seem very sensitive to them.I know that many people use probiotics with success, but they don't seem to help me at all.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Ian, I wonder if you could help us Brits. Our main health food shop is Holland and Barratt. Is there something they sell which equates to what you would recommend we try. Would it be possible for you to check it out on line. It is really difficult to find equivalents in different countries. Drugs seem so much more straightford with regards to doses. Having said that it seems that the USA imodium says max 4 daily on the box whereas in the UK it is 8. This is for loperamide 2mg tabs. Maybe this contributes to the heated debate about what constitutes a safe dose with this drug.Many thanks for your help on this matter on the forum-I'm sure many heed your advice.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiAs i am british as well, i know where to go in the uk for probiotics. The problem unfortunately is teh same the world over. what probiotic helps one person may not help the next person as it seems that some people need specific strains over general strains. but if you must shop at holland and barrat the best option to go for is http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...&prodid=872orhttp://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...amp;prodid=1967 BUT THIS ONE HAS 2 PREBIOTICS IN IT so be warned.Sadly the above two examples are just about all that holland and barrat have, they arent a particularly good good supplier of stuff like this despite being a large chain store.another place to try is cytoplan and healthy direct. they both have excellent probiotics available in teh UK but most of them have FOS in them, which is a pain. Generally all you need is a good local healthfood store. they will have alot more choice than H&B etc and teh advice will actually be good as opposed to holland and barrat whos employees are braindead imbread cretains.of course align and VSL3 are also tried and tested probiotics that have a reasonable hit rate and are available in teh uk in some places.cheersIan


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Ianthanks for replying. Sorry, hadn't realised you were living in the UK too. Have actually tried the strawberry chewables and have seen the other ones in Boots too. So, which would you actually recommend-where do you get yours from? Why do I need to avoid FOS and pre-biotics. I'm sure you have been through this before but I'm only just catching on!!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hii kind of "grow my own" so to speak. to be honest i would reccomend anything that dosent come from holland and barrat. thats just a personal thing as i have a high personal disregard for them, they may as well be riding horses and shooting indians. a good place to start is a multi strain cocktail, healthy direct do a couple that are very good and dont cost that much. again, you could probably get something similar from your local healthfood shop. teh rest of your questions are answered below.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.The Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 are showing very good results consistently for IBS and there is also emerging studies that may show it does good things for SIBO as well, teh Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V seems to get on very well with women for reasons as yet unknown (although i am hatching a theory or two!)if you can, try and avoid supermarket own brand probiotics and get them from a good healthfood store. if they are astronomically expensive, your probably paying for the name of the brand rather than anything else, so check the strains and ingredients against other brands so you dont spend more than you have to. personally i think all probiotucs should be free for all.Here is a list of probiotics and OTC products that containthem by strain.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProbioticYou should not take probiotics if you are seriously ill or have Serious panctriatic illness or if you are suffering from any illness which impares your imune system without taking advice from your doctor. CHeersIan


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks, Ian, for going through that again for me. I did check back through your posts and now have a better idea of what to try. I discover we have a local shop -wild oats, so will check them out and see what they can offer. I'll let you know how I get on. Many thanks again-every success keeps me optimistic and thats why I'm pro anything that works! Don't care if I have to mix orthodox meds with complimentary-just need to find that magic mix! How I long to see the day!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi petraProbiotics dont work for everyone, it would seem that they do the best job in fixing people that have come down with IBS after a bout of food poisoning, stomach bug or other gastric up set. they do have lots of other benifits though as well as fixing a buggered gut. just stick with it. it took me 12 years of constant probiotic experimentation to find teh strain that my body needed. have faith and never give up.Ian


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Have bought some PROBIO-EASY on recommendation from heatlh food shop. this contains lactobacillus acidophilus, bifidus infantis, longum and brevis. Also saw tumbiotix are doing a 15 cap trial pack so got some of those as well. Not sure whether to take just one first or do a double whammy. Have also sent away for Mark Mahoney's audio so am hoping somthing will get through to both my head and gut!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

JUST TAKE ONE!!!!! trust me only one brand at a time. if one dosent float your boat after 3 or 4 weeks, try the other one. putting in too many bacteria at once can make you feel a little unwell. slowly first, then a jog, then run.cheersIan


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

ok, thanks for advice. Have taken one tumbiotix -they come in this trial pack but it says I should know if they are helping in a couple of weeks. Should I leave it longer or just try the others if they don't seem to work?


----------



## sufferin (Aug 12, 2009)

So when exactly is the best time to take probiotics? Is it in the morning before you eat anything, as one poster said, or at night after you eat?Would it be the same for yogurt also?Please excuse me if these seem like dumb questions.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

If they are taken on an empty stomach, first thing in teh mnorning 30 minutes before food they will stay in teh stomach for less time and reach the intestines quicker, if they are powdered or capsules. if they are "Food state" probiotics they should be taken how ever the manufacturer says they should be taken. Ian


----------



## sufferin (Aug 12, 2009)

I usually have several bowel movements in the morning, then I eat breakfast.So I'm assuming if I take probiotics, I should take them after my movements.That is what I do for my psyllium.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

if they are powdered or capsualated then after or before. they wont get from your stomach to your large bowel in a couple of hours. if they are food state, then as the manufacturer suggests.Ian


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Petra,Be sure to let us know how things are going with your new medications or supplements.Do you have the chaffinf of the skin from the urine too?Cheers,Starwoman


----------

